# pool filter sand



## fmkeylock (Oct 5, 2011)

I bpught pool filter sand at lowes (silica). i rinsed the heck out of it put in aquarium. It just doesn't look as white as the video section here on the sight?? i don.t know if i bought the wrong stuff or it looks better under the lights?? thanks for your help


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

It's an off-white color.

Look at this.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/sand.php

PFS isn't there, but it's just a tad lighter that Playsand.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

I have two pool supply places within 5 miles of me. I have checked at both and one has nice white silica sand as Pool Filter Sand and the other has a more natural sand colored propduct as their PFS. I chose the white. Shop around at other pool supply places and you may find white.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i honestly recommend getting the natural looking sand versus the 100% silica. it ends up reflecting a lot of light so dont count on getting many good pictures. just my thoughts. it works tho. i have been using it for awhile but diatoms can become an issue if the tank is like 12 inches tall. if its a 2 foot tall setup you wont need to worry as much, but man is it ugly lol


----------



## piecloud (Feb 29, 2012)

malawimix said:


> I have two pool supply places within 5 miles of me. I have checked at both and one has nice white silica sand as Pool Filter Sand and the other has a more natural sand colored propduct as their PFS. I chose the white. Shop around at other pool supply places and you may find white.


Where did you get your white PFS. I've tried different pool stores in metro detroit area, none of them seem to carry white sand.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

You could check with pool design companies as well. There's stuff they use called pool aggregate, which is silica and come in many different colors. Another place to try would be a sandblasting supply company, as they might carry quartz-based blasting abrasives. If you're lucky like me, you might have a supplier close by that takes care all kinds of these products.

Though I'm with Anthraxx, pure white can reflect a lot of light, thereby increasing the potential for algae growth. Plus it really shows any growth of bacteria or algae (or dirt) on the sand itself. I had it in a couple tanks, but after a few months, it became a real PITA. I only have one tank with white in it now, and it's sole purpose is a leleupi grow-out.


----------



## Drewfish (Feb 18, 2012)

Just put it in my tank and looks really natural. Not a fan of pure white for reasons stated above. Cory's seem to love it and put some fert tabs in it for the plants. It's only been 3 days with it in but I really like the look and my Bolivian Rams seem to enjoy scavenging through it. Plus it's cheap, easy to clean the surface and looks great.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The PFS by me is not white, it is "sand" colored. The actual sand in the lakes is even a darker brown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

there are all different brands and colors and grit sizes of pool filter sand.. some brands are finer than others and lighter and some brands are salt and pepperish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely 20 grain when talking about the PFS ideal for fish tank substrate. My pool store had only the one brand/grain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

*** actually had differences in consistency of the grain size in the same pallet of the same brand of pfs.. and then the one pool store branchbrook here had 2 different brands and they were completely different from each other.. one was fine and light and had to be washed FOREVER and the other was darker with black pieces in it and i could just dump it in the tank without washing it at all


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The spec for PFS is #20 sharp sand. A decent PFS should be very consistent in order to work correctly in a filter. The actual material is of no consequence as long as it is inert and insoluable.


----------

